# Label makers, Alps printers, waterslides...AAAh!



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

I know this subject has been discussed over and over. Does anyone know of any NEW products or techniques to make your own labels at home. There has to be something out there for the avg. guy or gal that wants to print their own labels without too much hassle; is there? 

Pete in Elsa, Tx


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Well here's the problem....its your wording of..."without hassle"...
There are a few different approaches and EACH have there bad sides..

Water slides...easy to do...can pick up the paper at Hobby Lobby (Model Section)...sux if you dont put them on a very light background and the labels leave edges..not real sharp images

Alps Printers....very good results...but the printer is discontinued and they are expensive...the process from what I understand is tedious.

Dry Transfers...I do these and when it works...they are very good...but the word tedious doesn't come close to how hard it is to get this system erpfected. I have a TON of patience and this one tries me...good results though when it works and NO label edges at all.

Solid background paper (Bill Stevens/Swampland decal system)...comes in white, and metallics (Silver, Gold, Hologram). Overall the easiest to use, but is thick paper and you have to hides the edges somehow...cheap...works with inkjet or laser..dynamite contrast.

Professional decal printers...cost is enormous, but great results..I am speaking of systems like decal connection and what G Loomis printed their labels on. Most will pay someone to print off a whole sheet of something for around $30.

I use a little of everything (Except Alps)...each ahs its strong points and weak points...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Terry, great summary of the current status of the decal world as I know it!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

If you need quite a few (30+) of the same decal made check out Decal Connection or Mudhole Custom Tackle Supply. I've done business with both and they have great products. 
Although I haven't tried it, the material Bill Stevens/Swampland Tackle is supposed to be pretty good stuff.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Try these people they have just about any kind of decal paper you would want. I have used a lot of it and love it.
http://www.hyaz.com/


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Bobby, I will have to try some of this stuff, maybe I can find a paper that is a tad thinner than the shockwave stuff.


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

The Hyaz Stuff = Shockwave Stuff = Swampland Stuff = Electric Decal Stuff = Texas Craft Stuff = Papillo Stuff = FTU In Stock Stuff = Many Other Stuffs

All the same and come from exactly the same source.

The gold, silver and holo plaid are thick and may cause difficulty when using with small diameter blanks.

The white vinyl and the silver holo shine for inkjet printers works very nicely when the learning curve is completed. Procedures have been developed for one high build coat for complete edge sealing.

Want matalllic gold? Use silver holo shine with yellow reverse background setting - 

Many have ordered the incorrect media from the Texas Craft/Papillio site. Laser media does not work with an inkjet printer. The site lists all forms of media - be sure you order the correct one for your application.

Please take the time to read the News Section at Swamplandtackle.com:

http://swamplandtackle.com/news.asp

Details and Samples

http://swamplandtackle.com/DecalMedia.asp

Try it - if you have any problems contact someone who is using it successfully for assistance.


----------

